# I'm gonna have to throw one heck of a party to get rid of all this!



## mayberry (Feb 13, 2012)

Pictured are black cherry (red), kiwi watermelon (green), mixed berry (blue), and peach mango (yellow). I use 3 Kool-aid packets per bucket a day prior to adding sparkalloid. Then back-sweeten as usual. All that delicious Skeeter Pee flavor with a touch of fruity goodness on the nose.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm thinking Jello shots


----------



## Flem (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm awaiting my invitation. Sure looks nice.


----------



## almargita (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow!! Very pretty colors!!

Al


----------



## jeepingchick (Feb 13, 2012)

WOW Purdy!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice colors! You said three packets a day. How many days are you adding packets or how many packets total? Do you get any sediment from the koolaid?


----------



## mayberry (Feb 13, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Nice colors! You said three packets a day. How many days are you adding packets or how many packets total? Do you get any sediment from the koolaid?



Sorry for my lack of commas. It's 3 packets of koolaid into 6 gallons of SP, one day prior to my adding the sparkalloid. This gives it time to do its thang before the sparkalloid knocks the remnants of the powder down.

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks awesome, now we just need to start painting!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 13, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Looks awesome, now we just need to start painting!!!



It made me think about playing the game Twister! Hey how cool would that be. Serve the different colored Skeeter Pee and play Twister. Now that would be fun with the right people. Ahhhh...is that game even still around or am I showing my age?


----------



## Flem (Feb 13, 2012)

The last Twister I recall was a movie.  LOL


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 14, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> It made me think about playing the game Twister! Hey how cool would that be. Serve the different colored Skeeter Pee and play Twister. Now that would be fun with the right people. Ahhhh...is that game even still around or am I showing my age?



Great idea! That could be a dangerous game. You have to either put your body part on the color that was spun or you have to drink a SP of that color... your choice. Me thinks the game would get harder and harder as time went on.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2012)

I am not starting up another forum called Twister Pee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Mar 5, 2012)

Wade E said:


> I am not starting up another forum called Twister Pee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL



aw why not?? haha how's this stuff taste with the kool aid added in? i'd never thought about adding that. is three packets enough to give it a pronounced flavor or just for coloring?


----------



## Arne (Mar 6, 2012)

Bet that stuff doesn't last nearly as long as you think it will. It has a habit of disappearing rapidly. Arne.


----------

